# well look at my 7 sausages now



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*here they are now just over 3 weeks old bless them  6 boys and 1 girl  *









































*2 more to come *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*heres the last 2  *


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

They are adorable Lyn....lovely pics...xxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*there coming along in leaps and bounds bless them  *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww Lynn they are gorgeous!!xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*the little girl maybe already be reserved just waiting to here from the person she had one of mine last year  *


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

The last one is adorable...

I would love one.. :-D


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Katie&Cody said:


> The last one is adorable...
> 
> I would love one.. :-D


*aww hes a seal colour point  *


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

I want them all can I can I please  

How adorable are they I'm a sucker for kittens I think


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What stunning babies youve got.

I struggled with three running around,must be hard work with 7.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww just adorable, all look soo cute.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *here they are now just over 3 weeks old bless them  6 boys and 1 girl  *
> 
> View attachment 30512
> 
> ...


Can i have one of your Sausages in bun... ..lol lovely piccys xxx


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow they are just beautiful, I want them all


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww cute stuff


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> Can i have one of your Sausages in bun... ..lol lovely piccys xxx


*pmsl  do u want tommy sauce with that  *


----------



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

awww they are sooo cute


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are all beautiful but 2 stand out for me  baby 2 and the 4th on on the 1st page. Beautiful kittens.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

omg i want one
they are way to cute


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Cant decide between the 3rd and 4th pics, sod it can I smuggle both of them away please


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww numbers 2 the girl 4 seal bi tab boy & 7 seal c p boy are now reserved  *


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive fallen inlove with the 1st, 5th and last


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww  1 3 5 & 6 are still available  All boys  *


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *awww  1 3 5 & 6 are still available  All boys  *


Everyone seems to like the girls up here where I stay. I seen an ad for 6 girls!!! 6 girls in a litter. I wonder if they really know that or are just saying that.

They are all gorgeous! I would love a tabby girl in the future. (I know what I said about everyone wanting girls but I mean as a Queen, well a princess first)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous babies, as allways,,,, i to love the seals, i find them stunning,


----------

